# Calculator for grades



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I got this in an email today. It seems to not be scale specific. You can calculate your percent of grade by entering the figures into the calculator. It's cool! 

http://www.modelbuildings.org/free-track-grade-calculator.html


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> I got this in an email today. It seems to not be scale specific. You can calculate your percent of grade by entering the figures into the calculator. It's cool!
> 
> http://www.modelbuildings.org/free-track-grade-calculator.html


There are apps under the name "Clinometer" that are free or cost a buck or so that you can download to your I phone.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Or, you could use the calculator app that comes with your phone and divide the rise by the run (making sure you have the same units of measure), then multiplying by 100. But then, why use boring old math when you can use a slick new app?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

And just for the record grade, by its very nature, is not specific to any scale.


----------

